# ferry or train



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Morn all,sorting out our first trip to france this year in June,priced up the train £132 return,then priced the ferry with PO £64 return,what does one think, i know you would say the ferry half the price but is that always the case.your thoughts please,cheers Matt


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I have never used ferries but not for any particlar reason. we use the train every time and its a fairly stress free expreience and you drive off the train and practially straight onto the a16 motorway. You can be at the aire in calais in 10 mins.

We came back from Calias in Nov when there was high winds and dover and calais ferry ports were closed but the chunnel was unaffceted so thats another plus point. And also no sea sickness problems,and of course the shorted crossing time. Its al a matter of chioce of course but we will choose eurotunnel every time.

Feel free to Pm me if you do decide and i can give you detailed info of what goes on when you arrive and where to go in calis etc if you like

Phill


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Depends on your wallet and timescales,I would use the train.
quicker easier and more comfortable. you save some fuel and money spent on the boat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I use the Train as we have a dog so therefore we can stay with him, as we just sit in the motorhome and the crossing is soon over.
The crossing is stress free warm and no rough sea to contend with.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've used both. We always used to use ferries because they cost less - more money to spend on wine - :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now we always use the tunnel courtesy of Mr T (clubcard vouchers) - never have to pay more than a couple of pound on top of the vouchers.

Denise


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> I use the Train as we have a dog so therefore we can stay with him, as we just sit in the motorhome and the crossing is soon over.
> The crossing is stress free warm and no rough sea to contend with.


Same here...................train for us and the pooches.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Don't really mind which I use to be honest as both have their advantages! 

Ferries I like, as apart from usually being cheaper, I quite enjoy the services they provide onboard and we usually enjoy a meal whilst crossing the channel. I like being able to see the sea and going on deck to enjoy the views etc. However, as others have mentioned the train offers a quick and effortless crossing and for those who prefer the advantages of not having to step out of their Motorhome or leave their dog/dogs unattended then you can't get better than travelling by euro tunnel! 

I would imagine a family with young children or babies, would find travelling by train and being able to stay in their vehicle instead of having to lug pushchairs, nappies and bottles etc along with them, far easier and less stressful and if I had kiddies with me I would opt for the train crossing every time!

Sue


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We always use ferries. We make a flask of coffee whilst waiting to board, so never spend any money on the boat.

Tend to use Norfolkline as modern, clean boats, with free wi-fi and good overnight parking in their office car park in Dunkerque.

Prefer to get a cheap ferry crossing and spend our Tesco vouchers on something else!!

Our westie is fine on his own for a couple of hours.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

The cheapest fare on the tunnel is usually £61 or there abouts, one way. The cheapest P&O ferry fare for my van, declared as 9.00 metres, is £31.25.

Note that some of the lower priced P&O sailings are "value" crossings and all facilities are not available on the ships. Refer to the www.poferries.com website for details.

Seafrance and Norfolkline also have some low fares available, but their supplements for longer vehicles out price the tunnel and P&O for each occasion I have tried to book.

Russell


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Seafrance and Norfolkline also have some low fares available, but their supplements for longer vehicles out price the tunnel and P&O for each occasion I have tried to book.
> 
> Russell


I always book through the Camping Club website and they never add the length supplements!!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Train  Train  Train  whooo whooo Train


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Ferries*



derek500 said:


> I always book through the Camping Club website and they never add the length supplements!!


Just done a test booking. Feb 3rd. Norfolklines direct £46, same crossing through CC just £23. Same time in the tunnel (through CC) £76.16!!

Norfolkline, booked via CC for me!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

it says on the Tunnel website:
"Or drive straight through to the British and French frontier controls where your passport, vehicle and official documentation (including insurance and motor breakdown cover) will be checked."

Is this correct? Do they check that you have travel insurance for persons and motor breakdown cover? Is it compulsory [ not just sensible] to have this cover?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Ray
No they sometimes ask if you have them in the hope you will purchase off them if you don't.

Ron


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*



rayc said:


> it says on the Tunnel website:
> "Or drive straight through to the British and French frontier controls where your passport, vehicle and official documentation (including insurance and motor breakdown cover) will be checked."
> 
> Is this correct? Do they check that you have travel insurance for persons and motor breakdown cover? Is it compulsory [ not just sensible] to have this cover?


I have had my log book looked at in the past.

Russell


----------

